# DRAWINGS-PAINTINGS by ED



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Just got me some nice looking shots from our new member Ed, and I have to admit, as a non artistic viewer, I like them, hope you like them as well.
Please your comments.
Here a painting of an impression from Delfzijl[port in Groningen]early '50-60's


The Antartic as drawing:


The Els Teekman as painting:


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I think they are great Ruud. The best thing is that his subjects are worker bees and not glamorous butterflies.

Fred


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

Wonderful stuff ruud, hopefully he has more to share with us.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yes I will ask him for more of these, I know he has a lot more.But seems to be a busy man, also a member of a Shanty choir(*)) .


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy, 

Just had a nice lttle chat with Ed, and he is willing to send more of his collection.
Here shown the Afiena, made as he had 12 yrs. in Breda, at the same time it was his first ever seen ship/coaster of his life.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*Henry Bonneaud*

Ahoy,

Here a lovely shot of the Henry Bonneaud,drawing by Ed.


Here her Story:
River City

397 grt. 150'5"x25'2"x9'9"

Built 1951 by De Hoop NV,Lobith,Holland for Wanganui Shipping Company

Traded Wanganui to Timaru with calls at Wellington and Lyttelton.

Details:

July 1964: Sold to Holm Shipping Co.Ltd.- renamed Holmbrae

1966:Sold to Captain A.R.Rushden-renamed Paulmarkson

1969: Sold to Comptoirs Français des Nouvelles-Hebrides-Port Vila-renamed Henry Bonneaud

1988: Withdrawn from service and laid up at Espiritu Santo-Vanuatu

1989:Sold to Aquamarine Diving-Same name and scuttled for use as a dive wreck.

Source _*David Shepherd*_ [Flyer682]


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here a shot, from Ed's paintings, I think this is a so called Fore-Castle of a ship or is it called Prow?
Anyway it's "misty"!


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Another fine view from a coaster's galley/messroom.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> 
> Here a shot, from Ed's paintings, I think this is a so called Fore-Castle of a ship or is it called Prow?
> Anyway it's "misty"!


One of our seagoing members will correct me if I am wrong, but I think that it was a requirement in the past to ring the ship's bell when anchored in fog. Is this still the rule today?
In any event the paintings and drawings are splendid.

Fred


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Ed's view of London, early '50's.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

A big surprise, beside his drawings/paintings, Ed also started to make models, here the beginning of the Musi Lloyd, made from special wood that is used for prosthesis.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Another fine shot, here the ALBIREO;



*Nievelt*
Name:Albireo
Built:1944
IMO:5408099
Company:Nievelt, Goudriaan & Co Rotterdam
Wharf:N.D.S.M. Amsterdam (122)
BRT:6.474
DWT:9611
Call SignCGU
LOA x B x D: 145,08x18,48x11,59
Eng:2TE 6 cil. Stork (700x1200)3.200hp
Spd:12,5
1943 keel laying, 
Launched in 1944 as FRANKENFELS.Later that year sinked as barricade near Hembrug[Amsterdam] 
In 1946 raised in commission for Nievelt;reconstructed in 1948 as ALBIREO*. 
In 1956 for 2 years chartered to VNS 
In 1963 to Germany as PROCYON. 
In 1966 to Liberia as MINOUTSI. 
In 1971 to Cyprus,not renamed. 
In 1978 LASIA. In 1980 demolished at Kaohsiung


----------



## thunderd (Apr 18, 2005)

ruud this man has more talent in his little finger than I have in my whole body, please thank him for sharing his talent with us.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Derek,

Indeed he has, it's great stuff, after Christmas time, he will look on his loft, in the "old shoebox", where he has lots of more to share with us.I'm looking forward to these.But I still have some more to come.(*))


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*Oranje*

Ahoy,

Here an impression of the departure of the ORANJE;the photo sended to me was a bit small, so I enlarged it a little, but not in her favour.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*Stena Normandica*

Ahoy,
Here a drawing dated 1975 by Ed,she was made at Travemunde, where the Stena temporary was chartered on the GT[Gedser-Travemunde] line.The car in the forefront is Ed's DAFoMatic, in those days a very popular little and cheap car, fully automatic.


----------



## ed bartels (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello Ruud, great to see all the positive feedback on my naval art, I am not sure if anyone realises that I will actually take commisions, so if anybody has any request I could look at it. I do various sizes and a wide range of materials. My speciallity is the work in the style of the 'oranje' example as show on this website. Looking forward hearing from you. regards Ed Bartels


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*Bothniaborg-Balticborg*

Ahoy,

Here a masterpiece from Ed,this piece is presently at the Home Office at Wagenborg,ít's designed with pen and ink with opaque watercolor paint.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Another fine painting on oil by Ed, this time the Cold Express owned by Vroon.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Once again a fine drawing from Ed, here the Forel a coaster;


----------

